# Mandolin Technique



## Vox Gabrieli

I am don't have much experience with strings, playing primarily cello. I'd like to find some nice reads to develop mandolin technique. Any help on this matter would be greatly appreciated. 

This thread is also open to discuss the topic as well.


----------



## Pugg

I wish I could help you and foremost: how to play a Mandolin.


----------



## PJaye

I'm not too familiar with books out there on mandolin playing technique, but Caterina Lichtenberg has many video tutorials. She may have some books as well. She's a fabulous player and has done a lot to promote the mandolin as a classical instrument.


----------

